# Video: Helmetcam and a Queen Palm



## Ekka (Jun 29, 2006)

Just a short close up of what it's like up there.

The groundies will love it when you rope the berries down.

You'll see how stringy things hang on and how close you are cutting to your ropes so firm grip, *high revs *and give it some.

Only a snippet of 1min and 5mb

http://www.palmtreeservices.com.au/video/testhc3.wmv


----------



## trevmcrev (Jun 29, 2006)

Good work with the helmetcam. Never seen that done in treework before 

How did you rig that up, got a pic?

Keep up the good work.
Cheers,
Trev


----------



## a_lopa (Jun 29, 2006)

dirty lookin things nice camera work!

hows the grapple?


----------



## Ekka (Jun 29, 2006)

trevmcrev said:


> Good work with the helmetcam. Never seen that done in treework before
> 
> How did you rig that up, got a pic?
> 
> ...



Well, being an unsophisticated colonial on a remote island I gaffa taped the camera to my helmet!  And yeah, it was bloody heavy!! I have a pic somewhere but you'll have to wait.


----------



## trevmcrev (Jun 30, 2006)

Ekka said:


> Well, being an unsophisticated colonial on a remote island I gaffa taped the camera to my helmet!  And yeah, it was bloody heavy!! I have a pic somewhere but you'll have to wait.



 LOL That was my first guess, then i thought ekka being the rather sophisticated video guy, you may have got all technical on us an put the video in a backpack witha pencilcam type thing mounted to your helmet.
 on!

Trev(also a colonial on the same remote island as you!)


----------



## xtremetrees (Jun 30, 2006)

What a mess bro. I like how you took the wrap for lowering the seed pod.
What a mess.
I used to trim palms on the coast I could do 60 40 footers a day.Husky141


----------

